# Sprinkler Maximum Distance to Wall



## Gogo707 (Dec 28, 2022)

Does NFPA 13D have maximum distance to wall requirements like NFPA 13 (7'6" or small room exception). I am having trouble finding anything.


----------



## steveray (Dec 28, 2022)

1/2 the listed distance of the head?


----------



## Gogo707 (Dec 28, 2022)

steveray said:


> 1/2 the listed distance of the head?


Is there a code section for this in NFPA 13D? I've heard similar reasoning but cannot find anything.


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 28, 2022)

Manufacture directions. Depending on the orifice size and the pressure at the head, can  give a different discharge  distance, then it is 1/2 half the  discharge pattern


----------

